# lead test- fingerstick or blood drawn?



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

I'd like to have DS's lead levels tested. Is it done via fingerstick or by drawing blood from arm?

Thanks


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

My DD was tested with a draw from the arm.

I was quite anxious about it but I have to tell you, she literally did not notice that she'd been stuck. I held her in my arms and she looked around and it was all over. Not what I had anticipated and needless to say, I was pleasantly surprised. I hope it goes as smoothly for your son.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

The blood draw is the most accurate. Dd cried the whole time, it was awful, but she did have elevated lead so I'm glad we had it done.


----------



## womama (Mar 14, 2005)

DS had a fingerstick. I was grateful he didn't need the blood drawn from his arm. I wasn't aware of a difference between the 2 methods in term of results/accuracy.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

All mine had finger sticks. Our ped does the finger stick up to the 3rd bday. If you want to wait after that time you have to go to the lab and get a arm draw. I wasnt aware there was a difference in the results either.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

My ped told us if we wanted dd tested at her 12 month WBV, then she would need a blood draw from the arm to be accurate. We opted not to do it since we have no reason to believe she has elevated lead levels, so I have no advice on what a blood draw might be like.

I can tell you though that my dd didn't even like the finger stick she had to get at that visit to test her iron levels. But at her 15 month visit, we did it again and she didn't even notice. I think the nurse at the 15 month visit was more skilled at it than the nurse at the 12 month visit. I think some people are better trained at working on kids and babies.

I have heard that there are special pediatric phlebotomists, and I think they are usually at children's hospitals. Don't know if that would be an option for you, but maybe you could look into it.


----------



## cfiddlinmama (May 9, 2006)

My ds1 had it done. They did a draw from his arm. They told me it was much more accurate than a finger stick. They used a really thin catheter to do it. It didn't seem to bother him at all. His levels weren't elevated, thank God. He was severely anemic and they were trying to figure out why. (There was lead paint in our military housing







: ) Now I think it was because they clamped his cord immediately....







:


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My kids both had the finger prick-- my oldest had elevated levels, my youngest did not. My 15 mo. old thinks the finger prick is the worst thing ever, I can't imagine a real needle!


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

We had an unpleasant experience with a blood draw at 9 mos. Our ped sent us to an all-purpose lab, and the woman who did the procedure wasn't trained to work with kids. She didn't explain what she was doing; she basically had me hold him down screaming while she found the vein. When I tried to distract him, she scolded me that I wasn't holding him still enough. It seemed like every step took way too long, and she kept saying annoying things about him needing to be a big brave boy. When it was all over, I regretted putting him through it, since it was an optional test for us at the time.

I'm not suggesting that you shouldn't do the test, but take the time to check around for a great, kid-friendly facility.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

We did the arm draw. Our house is 100 yo, so our ped has all her patients do it at 12 months. (All the houses in town are older.)

It was very hard for us, but difficult blood draws run in the family. My GM, mom and I all have a hard time with them. There was another baby right after us at the lab who was in and out in no time and hardly cried at all.


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

We've done the finger prick first, to have it be really high and then have to get the more accurate blood draw.

EMLA and tegrederm work very well prior to blood work. Or instead of teg, that Saran Wrap "press and seal" stuff.


----------



## mom2katie (Jun 19, 2006)

My daughter has had 3 blood draws. 2 were no big deal. She didn't even cry, just watched the blood go into the vial very curiously. She did cry for one because of an incompetent tech that was doing it. Needless to say we haven't seen him again.


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

My kids have had it done both ways. A doctor I had for my older kids preferred to have blood drawn and told me it was because sometimes the finger stick wasn't accurate. I didn't question it too much and it didn't bother my children. DD2 has a new doc and she does the finger stick.

I wonder too if it is because with my older two we lived in an older, city apartment so there was more of a chance that lead paint would be around and the doc just wanted to be on the safe side.


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

It would depend on the age of my child. DS had the lead test done at 9 months. The doc wanted a prick but the tec insisted on drawing blood. She was definately incompetent and I will never have my child's blood drawn at the doc's office again. I will go somewhere with someone who is more experienced in working with children. It was one of the most awful things that I have had to sit through. I personally think that under a year it should be a prick.


----------

